# Praying (peacock) Mantis



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm getting a Mantis and I'm really excited - I know Christmas is AGES away but I'm thinking about ordering a few for some of the little-er ones in my life, my neighbours child LOVES bugs. You can buy a beautiful jar with everything you need in it including the mantis of your choice for £18 including next day delivery, I think it's a brilliant idea - and an unusual present.

http://www.metamorphosis.gb.com/index_files/Page266.htm


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

make sure when you de flea the cats the mantis is removed otherwise


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they won't be kept in the same house


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

they are unsual pets that site isgood i have had quite a few of my inverts from them. my only trouble with the mantis was its food keeping a culture or fruit flies the wingless variety for ease of feeding . very interesting and nice petsi find the jar you gt in the set your getting difficult to get the matis out of for cleaning and handling but it does keep a great humidty for them i have some of the jars for keeping my insects in


----------

